# Грыжа С4-С5 с каудальной миграцией. Обострение



## Марина57 (8 Апр 2019)

Добрый вечер! Мучения мои начались около месяца назад, когда я решила занятьсясвоей шеей. Беспокоило головокружение, также была боль в области шеи при длительном сидении в одной позе и после сна. Боли терпимые, болеутоляющие не принимала. Сделала мрт по рекомендации вертебролога, к которому обратилась.Заключение прилагаю. Сказал, что будем лечить без лекарств (он еще и мануальщик) и сделал первый сеанс. После него у меня начались сильные боли. Спать не могла, обезболивающие не помогали вообще. Через сутки все прошло. Отправилась к другому мануальному терапевту(считается лучшим в городе) тот сказал что особых проблем в шее не видит, прошла у него 2 сеанса, после чего новая волна боли, которая уже не прошла просто так. Начало онемение расходиться по рукам, телу, лицу. Мануальщик направил к неврологу. Доктор назначила курс терапии: мидокалм, ксефокам, 5 дней в уколах, мильгамма 10 дней. Аксамон - 50 таблеток по 3 таблетки в сутки. После уколов-аркоксиа 7 дней, мидокалм в таблетках 10дней по 3 раза. все это время носить воротник по часу в день, аппликатор ляпко. Боли были адские, плакала ночами, стихать начали только после всего круса уколов. Как стихла боль, направила на массаж воротниковой зоны - 10 дней. Все было хорошо, боли практически прошли, а на этих выходных я скорее всего простудила шею - был сильный ветер, была без шарфа. Этой ночью опять не спала. Боли возвращаются, а с момента окончания лечения прошло чуть больше недели. Понимаю, что, видимо, сама виновата,нужно было беречься. К нейрохирургу направляли-не пошла. Прошу помощи - что можно сделать чтобы увеличить длительность ремиссии. Какие процедуры/упражнения показаны при моей ситуации?

Пока не понимаю, как приложить снимки. В заключении: на фоне диффузной протрузии медианно-парамедианная  левосторонняя сублигаментарная грыжа диска с4/5 размером 0.3 с краниальной миграцией в левом парамедианном секторе на 0.4   нерезкой деформацией дурального мешка, минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала не сужен. Проствет корешковых каналов ассиметричен d>s, не сужен


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2019)

@Марина57, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь
Обратитесь к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (16 Апр 2019)

Смотреть шейку надо, но если после мануальной терапии у Вас осложнения, то я бы попробовал остеопатию.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Апр 2019)

Да, не повезло с "мануальщиками". Где живёте?
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------

